# Talk to me about moving to Canada from the US



## *farmergirl* (Aug 23, 2010)

Everything and anything!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

I have lived my whole life in Canada. Are there any specific interests you'd like addressed? I don't know what it's like to immigrate, but I do know a fair bit about this country.


----------



## asraidevin (Jul 30, 2010)

It depends a lot on where you plan to move to as to climate, jobs, culture or just about anything. As for immigration, I dunno too much about it. You have to have certain income, health checks, possibly jobs. I'm sure the government of Canada has a website somewhere.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Most anything you'd want to know logistically is in the website. I've immigrated and lived in Canada for four years now, if you have specific questions I will try to answer them.


----------

